# Traveling with dogs, non-poll poll



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh #3 is me for sure! I might be even more extreme than that ;-)


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am definately a #3!
My list is a check off list that includes things like lights off and garage door down!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am between a 2 and 3.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I should add, I have never forgotten to put collars on (mine wear them most of the time) but I have learned the hard way that belts don't make good leashes… thankfully it was only on a training outing and not a show but still…

But hey, at least I have never forgotten the dog!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm between 2 and 3 as well....  

I print off a packet - judging program, catalog, directions (including return directions), and reservation confirmations. Staple it all together and stick it in my purse....

Dog stuff is always kept in the trunk of my car (so I never forget anything for dog class - like collars or treats! And I never know if I have to run back to my car to grab a crate if none are available)...

And they have a "away from home" set of collars and leashes which never leave my car. 

And then me.... I pack light. Usually I have comfy clothes that I wear most of the time when I'm not at work.... and I'd pack a few spare things so I can run stuff through a washer or go swimming, all fits in a little overnight bag and I'm good for a couple days. 

I usually pack the day before I leave and stick the bag out in the car. Same thing with a small bag of dog food bought specifically for the trip, measuring cup, and bowls. 

Morning of and/or if I'm leaving straight after work.... I just grab the dogs and go.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I fall under #1. I pack the best I can at around 3 or 4 in the morning before I head out the door (if it's a trial I need to travel for) make sure to grab the dogs (leashes and collars don't leave the car so I don't have to worry about forgetting those), and make sure I have my debit card. Generally the last words I say to myself before walking out the door is, "Well, if I don't have it... I can buy it!" 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

#1. The only things I obsess over are food, water, and any meds they might be taking. Other than that, it's just as it goes...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Over time Zeke got to recognize the signs that we were about to take a trip and would jump into the car himself as it was being packed to make sure he wasn't left behind. One trip I was half way to the ferry terminal when I realized he had no leash. Spent enough time trying to find somewhere to buy a leash to end up missing the boat. Now I try to keep an extra leash in the car.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

In another lifetime, before I got much involved in showing, I went to a lot of professional meetings. I was definitely a #1. As long as I had my slide carousel (this was a couple decades ago!) for my talk, a credit card could cover whatever I forget. 

I started dog shows with that attitude, but quickly realized that, in fact, it's a little harder to take care of dog supplies on the spur of the moment. For one thing, you have dogs in the car, which means that, if you have to shop, you have to find a place with a shaded parking area, not so easy to do in a strange city. 

I evolved into a #2 for a long time. Packing the night before always took longer than I expected, and I was always fretting over whether I'd forget the Alder's pill pack or my meds. I had lists for each different type of trip (OB day trip, overnight OB trial, hunt training day trip, etc.) These lists were gradually merged into one list that covered all the types of trips, with some pages devoted to different themes (hunt test vs obedience; overnight lists, etc.). 

Somewhere along the way, I had the brilliant idea to reduce my morning-of stress by having duplicates of many of the items I was having to pack the morning of. For example, I realized that I could buy extra pill packs for about $2 and have a pre-packed supply of meds with my toiletries so I didn't have to worry about forgetting the meds. I bought an extra travel pair of pajamas and such so my clothes bag could be packed in advance and stay mostly packed, after post-trial laundry, for the season.

I don't like eating out when I have the dogs with me because they have to stay in the vehicle, so I have a food-supplies bag with a variety of non-perishable foods (dry dog food in a tight canister, cans of dog food that don't need a can opener, cookies, dry cereal in a canister, chips, paper plates and cups, a utensil packet, paper towels, instant coffee, an electric water heater for the coffee, bottles of juice, a travel bottle of dishwashing soap, a rag and a kitchen towel). I check replenish the food box between trips and empty and clean the food canisters periodically during the season. After the last trip of the season, everything is removed. Any food goes into the pantry to be eaten. Canisters are cleaned and left empty until the next year. I have my perishable foods ready to go in the frig the night before so all I have to do is transfer them to an ice chest. I use the blue plastic ice packs so I don't have to mess with actual ice. 

I have a plastic "paper box" big enough to hold any paper work associated with the trial: premium, schedule, my sheets for recording how I did, dog vaccination records, etc. The box is big enough to hold standard-sized ribbons. I bring clear vinyl folders for the ribbons so I can put a ribbon in with my results sheet for that class. 

I could go on, but I really need to get back to packing.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm between a 2 and 3. I have an extensive list for agility. I need an obedience and field list. We usually start to pack the day before, then throw the last things in, in the AM and head out. 

I've forgotten treats (they are in the fridge and we forgot to get them out) Husband team to the stop and rob and bought nilla wafers. LOL we've also forgotten leashes. Usually there is some one at a trial selling braided tug leashes but people usually have extras to loan. 

I forgot a duck call at a hunt test once. DOH my goal is to have an extra in each car glove box. 

My dog lists are extensive....my list for overnights doesn't exist. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I wish I was 3 but realistically I'm a 1.
My new plan is to travel with a 3.:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

We've never done dog shows.. but we have done dog camp.

I'm a 2... except I have an 8 page list. Dog items (crates, toys, food, dog meds, grooming equip, dishes, leashes.) People items, cameras, laptops, clothing, people meds, toiletries, driver license, credit cards, cash. 

Heck, I even have a specialty list of what not to bring because we never used it on the previous trip... "Leave the tour books at home." And unusual items that we desperately needed.. "Electric fan and lightbulbs because cabin was extremely warm and dark. Duct tape... because you just never know when it will come in handy."

The adrenaline and excitement of the adventure carries me through the first 30+ hours. That would be 6pm the night before departure until 8pm of day one until I go to bed at the end of day one. 

My significant other is a #3. Only he is completely packed 2 weeks before it's time to leave. The problems with his system are twofold. First he keeps adding items which he has forgotten... or thinks he has forgotten. And when we unpack we discover multiples of so many items we could be one of the vendors. And second, I want to use a particular item in that 2 weeks period before our departure date, for example the dog brush, I can't find it because it's been packed.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

An example of a typical packing weekend for me: Thursday night I spent about 10 minutes throwing some clothes in my bag, measuring out dog food for the weekend, and picking out what collars to bring. Friday morning I put the last minute items in the bag and I was ready. The rest of the dog gear had never been unpacked from the last trip.

Forget being a number 3, I want a number 4!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I know I'm a #3, and I've never even taken a dog to a dog show.

This thread makes me miss my first dog. I could take her anywhere with just a leash and a collar.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

#2!!!!! For sure!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I need a new option 

My dogs eat raw so I prepare their food the weekend before and freeze in individual serving ziplocs, which will be packed into my 12 pack cooler the morning I leave.

I have speadsheets for my packing lists - clothes are packed the night before, meds are packed and labelled in individual ziploc containers during the week before. Things like GlycoFlex are combined for the dogs since they are not individual. Training & trialing collars are always in the Xterra, crates are almost always in the Xterra as well, if not they are loaded the morning before. Most items on the packing lists are checked off as the preceding week progresses.

Oil is changed and tires are checked usually the weekend before traveling if it has been awhile. 

It truly does help to always have spare leashes, collars and crates in the Xterra ready to go - portable shade, clips, bungees, water buckets, poop bags, toys etc are also stored in the Xterra.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am under another number also...lol . My car stays packed with the dog bag and articles,crates,portable fans. extra batteries, water pails, ect.... I even have extra poop bags and a box plastic utensils in the car ( just in case)..
In the house the week of the dog show the dog bag is packed with food,vitamins, toys and a couple bones, their water and food dishes and the sheets to cover the beds. 
Then there is my bag which I also start the weekend before so I have plenty of time to figure out what I am forgetting. 
The cooler is packed the morning of but I have the last minute list..of things I can't pack until I do my morning stuff... car is loaded with the two bags and the cooler and a case of water... I take my own for both of us....the dogs are the 1st thing to go in the car because they will drive me crazy or terrorize the people in the house with total excitement bouncing off the walls (or me) because we are going somewhere..
I know obsessive but I can't remember the last time I got somewhere and had forgotten anything important.. and it works for us!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Wish I could leave my car packed. When I showed horses I had show trunks (2 large, 1 small, and a wall box) I just loaded up those things threw in chaps, paddock boots and schooling bridle and I was packed. 

I have graduated to having a separate obedience bag. That is easier now I don't have to keep switching bags around. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I need a new number as well! We trial almost every weekend, so my car pretty much stays packed. Crates, pens, leashes, gear bags etc all stay in the van. The only things not in there are ice chest items and all of the bedding gets washed at some point during the week. Any last minute things like charging batteries is done the night before.

If I am going on a overnight trip there is a little extra packing that is either done the night before, or the morning before I leave.


----------

